# Help Completing PRP Application Form



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

So i am trying to put in a permanent residence application:

27(B)EXTRA ORDINARY SKILLS For myself 
26(C)DEPENDENT ( < 18) for my son
26(B)SPOUSE for my spouse

The online forms look exactly the same for all 3 applications.
So my one is easy

when i am trying to fill in my sons application who is 7 months old:
on residential history it asks for Primary applicant's residential details.

*Is the primary applicant me or my son?*
So i do complete me and my husbands details on 
Primary applicant's marital details

and here Details of principal applicant's spouse?

Just a little confused. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

chris_mave said:


> So i am trying to put in a permanent residence application:
> 
> 27(B)EXTRA ORDINARY SKILLS For myself
> 26(C)DEPENDENT ( < 18) for my son
> ...


Yes, it is you. Aren't you the primary applicant?


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, it is you. Aren't you the primary applicant?


Just seemed like all forms will look exactly the same - wasnt too sure.

Thanks


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

chris_mave said:


> Just seemed like all forms will look exactly the same - wasnt too sure.
> 
> Thanks


Just FYI - there is information somewhere on this forum that all three applications will be handled individually. Yours will most likely be processed first and then when the dependent ones are finally processed they could be rejected because at the time of application, you the primary applicant, weren't a PR holder so your dependents can't exactly be granted PR based on your CSV which is what was submitted at time pf application. :juggle:


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Bwixie said:


> Just FYI - there is information somewhere on this forum that all three applications will be handled individually. Yours will most likely be processed first and then when the dependent ones are finally processed they could be rejected because at the time of application, you the primary applicant, weren't a PR holder so your dependents can't exactly be granted PR based on your CSV which is what was submitted at time pf application. :juggle:



Thanks for the heads up - yes i saw that. We decided to start with mine and when we get it we will then do the PR's for the rest of the family.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

chris_mave said:


> Thanks for the heads up - yes i saw that. We decided to start with mine and when we get it we will then do the PR's for the rest of the family.


Hi Chris,

Could you please kindly advise, I received my permanent residency this month.

I would like to apply PR for my daughter 8 months old. Currently she is having the dependent VISA it's valid until end of 2018 they issued based on my quota work permit.

Can i directly apply for under 26 (C) DEPENDENT (<18)? 

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Could you please kindly advise, I received my permanent residency this month.
> 
> ...


Yes you can.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Bwixie said:


> Yes you can.


Thanks Bwixie.


----------

